# Torts and Lizards



## Chinque (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you think tortoises and lizards IN GENERAL can be friends? I think that if it can happen with a hippo, then it might be able to with another reptile, right? Or am I just sounding crazy here? I promise I'm not! I'm only asking, because the other day, my friend and I were talking about when she gets her bearded dragon and when I get my tortoise and how they can be friends... I'm still trying to figure out where she heard, read, saw, or anything elsed that idea. I'm not saying that I'm against it, but I'm also not sure that it will work.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am not sure. Maybe you could 
research on internet and see if
anyone else has done it.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Feb 11, 2013)

It could work I saw a sulcata that had a bearded dragon on his shell


----------



## Anthony P (Feb 11, 2013)

First off, I'll say that I kept a sulcata with a bearded dragon almost two decades ago, and while I am shamed to admit it, it is important for me to bring up, because i understand why someone would be curious, before researching. However, keep researching and learning and you won't want to do this anymore.

It's not a good idea for many reasons. And as far as the hippo and the tortoise that became "friends," and for the idea of a sulcata and a bearded dragon, I just don't think it's a good idea in any way.

I believe animals should be given as natural a home as possible. These are technically pets for some of us, but that doesn't mean we should introduce them for our amusement like we would our cat to our dog. Encounters such as these could undoubtedly cause stress, which is a huge killer in the herp game. Not to mention the important fact that all of these animals are from different continents and have different needs. If you give them a home together, then you have to give improper conditions to at least one and probably both. For instance, do you think it is a good idea for a sulcata to be eating the feces of a meat eating lizard all day long? And bearded dragons need to be misted quite often, surely more than a sulcata tortoise should.

Obviously aggression plays into it as well. Anyone who's kept adult male bearded dragons knows that they can be aggressive. Their bites do hurt and can inflict damage. Do you really want to have to live with your tortoise having a wound inflicted by a cagemate that should have never been there in the first place?

Often times tortoises of the same species, and definately bearded dragons must be seperated due to aggression. So to put them together solely for human amusement and risk anything would be an injustice really. We have a duty as keepers of these rare animals, to provide the most naturalistic environment and best care possible. 

That zoo that had the baby hippo and the 130 year old Aldabra Tortoise together, were insane in my opinion. That Aldabra Tortoise is from a unique Island environment and was surely wild caught. So who knows how anything it may be carrying will translate to the young hippo. Additionally, the hippo is a baby, and is growing. Anyone who has raised any type of wild animal knows that aggression in animals can just come out one day, as they age and grow.

This is just a bad idea for so many reasons. Chelonians don't need friends, and neither do lizards or hippos.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 11, 2013)

Then there is always the chance that the tortoise may try to make a snack out of the lizard.


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was holding my leopard gecko while doing various tasks in the reptile room. My box turtle got a glimpse of my gecko and came "running" over to me with that look on his face that he gets when I feed him nightcrawlers.


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 11, 2013)

There are some reptiles that need companions such as croc skinks, however bearded dragons and most chelonians do not need it (I say most because my wood turtle has to have a friend but she is an oddity). Housing multiple species together especially from different environments is too stressful on the individuals and can cause health problems.

Now that being said I do let my bearded dragons exercise in the adult box turtle cage but only if they are outside or sleeping so that they can't bother one another. Also it's never for very long usually just long enough to clean the cages and prepare a weeks worth of salads. Maybe an hour total.


----------



## Chinque (Feb 11, 2013)

I was NOT going to house them together, because I know that that would be a terrible idea. I meant that if we just held one on one side of the room and the other on the other. Besides, I don't have a sulcatas, other huge tortoise, or a turtle; I have a marginated tortoise. Her beardie is merely a baby, only, like, 5 or 6 inches long (including tail). Also, sorry if I sounded mean when you guys read this.


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not familiar with a margin aged tortoise so if this doesn't apply ignore it: if the tort eats bugs/meat it may view the lizard as a nice snack. It he doesn't eat meat then it should be fine. My beardie usually views the turtles as a moving basking spot.


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2013)

Tortoises do not want to have a friend. If it does, it wouldn't be a lizard, it would be the opposite sex of their tortoise species. Same goes for the beardie. Tortoises and lizards also are not like dogs, where the two can play together. It's a bad idea, in every way. If you want a pet to play with, and to take to the park with your friends pet, then a tortoise was not the pet to get.


----------



## Chinque (Feb 11, 2013)

I know it is a bad idea--but, it WASN'T mine, it was my friend's. I only put this post up here for curiosity. Also,sorry if I sounded rude or mean, I was just trying to emphasize my point that it was my friend's idea.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 11, 2013)

Even "vegetarian" tortoises occ. like a little animal protein...my Hermann's torts occ. catch earthworms, and I had an Iberian greek tortoise a few years ago polish off what was probably an at least 18" garter snake. I say probably because by the time I saw it, there wasn't but about 5 or 5" left.

One day your Marginated might decide to try something new to eat, too.


----------



## poison (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't read everybody's posts. But i know my tortoise would kill a lizard lol. The other day there was a fence lizard that got in her enclosure and couldn't get out and she was RUNNING after it. Then when it would go under some wood she would walk away and watch from a distance it was to funny lol. It eventually got out (i think).


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2013)

Ooh, that would be bad if your tort ate your friends pet. Diseases too that could pass. In fact, you really should be washing hands before touching each one. You weren't rude btw. We just don't want you doing the wrong thing and then you having to deal with a sick tortoise. We wouldn't want that for you.


----------



## Chinque (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't want Rosie to get sick, either...


----------

